# Perfect pushups



## Body122506 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I keep seeing a commercial about "The Perfect Pushup".  I was wondering if anyone have ever tried it before and what do they think of it?  Like is it worth my time at all or is it the next best work out equipment?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is one of the dumbest exercise scams I have seen in a long time.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 25, 2008)

My mom gave me those things for Christmas.  I never use them but I don't do pushups.  I guess if you like doing pushups then give them a shot.


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 25, 2008)

i got some


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> I think it is one of the dumbest exercise scams I have seen in a long time.



I agree, they way it is advertised is ridiculous.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 25, 2008)

get a couple bricks cheaper and you can turn em just as easily.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 25, 2008)

Gave mine away if that tells you anything.... they suck


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

Tip of the Day:

1. Don't use them
2. Throw them in the trash
3. Get a gym membership


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

4. Read stickies


----------



## nartic (Feb 25, 2008)

Garbage the only way to lift is free weights to hell with the rest of those gadgets.


----------



## UFC rocks (Feb 26, 2008)

i just went on there website, to see what you guys were talking about. they said that it works the biceps, how can that be, pushups are a pushing exercise so how can it work the biceps. the only thing i can think of is if you go down really slowly then you are doing like a negative barbell row, so it would work the back and biceps. 

but some how i dont think that you can get a big back and biceps from pushups. if someone gave then to me as a gift then i would probably use them to finish of my push days, but i wouldnt buy them for the price they are selling it at, not really worth it IMO.


----------



## oneovercabin (Feb 26, 2008)

nartic said:


> Garbage the only way to lift is free weights to hell with the rest of those gadgets.



Right... free weights are the ONLY way to train.  Forget about the value of bodyweight exercises, cables, and other types of resistance training...


----------



## Namo (Feb 26, 2008)

you can accomplish the same thing with different hand positions, different angles, etc...

I personally love pushups, and I do several different variations already, I dont think these things are really superior to normal pushups


----------



## UFC rocks (Feb 26, 2008)

oneovercabin said:


> Right... free weights are the ONLY way to train.  Forget about the value of *bodyweight exercises*, cables, and other types of resistance training...



i agree that pushups may not be all that good, but not all bodyweight exercises are a waste of time, what about pullups, chinups and dips, they can pack on some serious size and strenght.


----------



## lojasmo (Feb 26, 2008)

I just do them with a closed fist.


----------



## Mista (Feb 26, 2008)

Sarcasm anyone?


----------



## StanUk (Feb 27, 2008)

Umm yeh I think oneovercabin was being sarcastic 

As for perfect pushups, dont get them, end of story.

Although I have to say the testimonials on their website gave me a chuckle


----------



## UFC rocks (Feb 27, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Umm yeh I think oneovercabin was being sarcastic
> 
> yeh now that you mention it, if i look at the post carfully i can see he was being sarcastic, sorry.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2008)

This exercise will single-handedly revolutionize the way we think about exercise for decades to come...

Kidding kidding.  It's a valid exercise, but nothing special.  I wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 28, 2008)

i still stand by my statement get a couple small bricks you can turn em how ever ya want. they will give ya all the angles ya need.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually know a guy who bought these... he told me that I wouldn't believe how intense the workout is, especially if you stay up and twist your wrists back and forth, you can really 'feel your tricep working'.
I personally think he's full of shit... in fact, I was surprised he knew what a tricep was...


----------



## buening (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going against the grain here and will praise them.  They aren't the greatest invention since sliced bread, but will work great if you have many pushups in your routine. The idea behind it is to allow your hand to rotate naturally throughout the movement, rather than in a fixed position.  Similar to using dumbbells for benchpress instead of a barbell. The width is still fixed though, which may be the next invention LOL. I don't own them and probably won't, but I understand the reasoning behind how they work.  They also have the perfect pullup, which is overpriced, but again allows natural hand/shoulder rotation throughout the pullup. Compare it to dumbbell overhead presses to barbell overhead pressed (reverse motion though)


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 29, 2008)

buening said:


> *The idea behind it is to allow your hand to rotate naturally throughout the movement, rather than in a fixed position.*



First of all, who is to say that is more 'natural'?  I can naturally move my arm twisting my wrist or not twisting my wrist without any pain or discomfort either way.

Second of all, why would twisting the wrist be beneficial?

I just don't understand how using a foreign device results in a natural movement but using only your body somehow results in an unnatural one.

People have been pushing themselves up off the ground for millions of years without wrist rotation.  It seems natural enough to me


----------



## buening (Mar 1, 2008)

Stand up, and put your hands like the bottom position of the pushup. Now extend your hands to mimic a pushup (just without weight).  While doing this, don't tense up your elbows, wrists, or shoulders. You hands should flare out at the end when you elbows straighten out.  Not exactly the same, but too many heavy barbell bench presses will give you shoulder problems because of the fixed hand position. Using dumbbells will alleviate the fixety and the shoulder problems.

Another point of those perfect pushup things is to build up your stabilizer muscles.  At the top of the pushup you can essentially take a break by locking out your elbows. Using these things, there is no break at the top because your stabilizer muscles have to prevent your hands from twisting all over the place.


----------



## dontchaknow (Mar 3, 2008)

I brought a pair. Complete garbage. I'm so confident its garbage that I'll sell my pair to you that I've only used 2 times for half off and free shipping.


----------



## oneovercabin (Mar 5, 2008)

They may be slightly better than pushups, but why buy them?  You can do plenty of pushup variations that are much, much better and don't cost anything.


----------



## Body122506 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the comments and suggestions, I guess I should not waste my time with the perfect push ups.  The commercial makes it sound so good.  Must be the hot looking girls on the infomercial.


----------

